# stillen qr-pro



## crazybuddah (Feb 10, 2005)

what do u guys think about the stillen qr-pro
http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=2&subcat=286&Brand=&id=49176&page=1
i heard alot of good and bad things about it.. just need some more info on it..
stillen has been known to lie alot on it;s product discriptions.. so tell me what u think


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i think it looks expensive. but, oh wait, its stillen!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It is a waste. SAFC2 is the way to go.


----------

